# What is your Aeropress Kettle Temperature ?



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm going to start measuring temps for better consistency and was interested to know what initial kettle temps others like using with the aeropress.

Certainly through 3+ years experience I'm using water well off the boil (2-3mins) . But it can be a bit hit and miss as I mostly use the aeropress mobile via 12v kettle

I'm guessing I'm around the 85 degrees kettle temp mark but will update tomorrow with a more accurate figure.

BTW always warm cup first:good:


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I usually use 92-93c when starting the steep

By the end the slurry is at about 85c before pressing


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

91C-93C for my water temp at kettle when making an Aeropress. Circa 83C-85C in the slurry afterwards.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Normally the low to mid 90's


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Worked with a kettle temp of 92

Very happy with resulting brew thanks


----------



## Joe the fish (Feb 12, 2014)

Currently I'm adding water at 85 deg... 15g dose to a full Aeropress and brew time anything from 1:30-3:00 depending on beans. Grind is probably a bit finer than norm but that's where my old Trosser hand grinder is happy so that's where it's staying!


----------

